# Front foot pain - what am I doing wrong?



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

your boots are too tight on the bottom half near the toes and ankles.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Could be many causes. The boots are new I gather? This could be break in pains. Where exactly on the foot is your pain? is it worse on heelside or toeside?


Its worse toeside. The pain is across the bridge of the foot. 

I've been out on these boots 4 separate days now, and I never felt it the first couple of times I wore these boots.

jjin suggested they might be too tight; I've been aiming for a snug fit that holds my ankle in place, in other words stopping the heel from lifting out when adding pressure on the toe side. Maybe I should try and experiment with strapping up less tightly?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Play around with the liner.

Also, go with less of a highback angle.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Ache or like the foot is being rubbed raw?


Its an ache more than a raw feeling. Enough of an ache that I thought I was straining a joint or a muscle, and thought it best to lay off of the foot and cut my day short 

Thanks for all the advice, much appreciated!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I had that problem and it turned out to be my bindings. I set them to be a big bigger and stopped ratcheting them down tighter than a drum and I'm a lot happier now. My binding was pinching on the sides of my feet and causing some aches and even numbness. I blamed the boots are first, too, but it turned out they were fine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

^ what montana said! Last time i went boarding had same problem. My foot was numb, got the tingly feeling in the foot and was like WTF! Adjusted boot and bindings and It got better. This maybe dumb question but can an aggressive heel angel also cause foot discomfort?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Hell angle?...if you are refering to having a lot of forward lean on your highbacks, yes, it can cause foot pain in some people.
> 
> Vorpal. I think Fick has nailed it really; sounds to me like a binding issue with those boots. You might try adjusting the ankle strap by placing it higher up on the binding if you can and adjusting it side to side on where it goes across your foot. It can be amazing how a tiny little change can make all the difference. Can`t tell you what to change or how much, just play around with it and test it out...kind of a shot in the dark until you find what works.


whoops, sorry about. I did mean the angle on the high backs. I did recently set mine more aggressively and have noticed a bit more discomfort than usual. Info in this thread is very useful. thanks flick and snowolf


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Just having a read of this thread has been really helpful for me too. I often experience the same pain when I'm riding, like Flick I thought it might be the boots or something I was doing wrong. Now I've got a pair of Thirty-twos which I had fitted properly so I know it's not them and they're super comfy! Good fitting boots are crucial. It's good to know about the highback effects too, now when I look for new bindings I'll make sure I try a few.



Snowolf said:


> Are these by any chance double BOA boots? If so, leave the lower one looser. If they are conventional lace up,you can tie one knot at the top of the bridge, then make the upper section tighter to help with your heel lift.


 This really works - it's makes such a huge difference, once you get the balance between tight in the right places to stop heel lift and more roomy in the toe area so your circulation doesn't get cut off. 

While I'm here, on bindings, can anyone suggest any good ones for my set up? I'm an intermediate rider, ride a Rosignol Decoy 157, Thirtytwo boots size 8 female. I want something responsive but not too stiff, it needs to be comfortable.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Snowolf that's good to know. I have read good reviews about the Rome Madisons. Might try and get my hands on a pair.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Yah check the straps I had the same problem. Fixed it by moving the strap one hole up.

Also try to keep yout inner liner pulled the same each time to rule that out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

yogi said:


> While I'm here, on bindings, can anyone suggest any good ones for my set up? I'm an intermediate rider, ride a Rosignol Decoy 157, Thirtytwo boots size 8 female. I want something responsive but not too stiff, it needs to be comfortable.


My roommate has a pair of Burton Escapades that she loves. They've lasted her 3 seasons now so they are a pretty sturdy binding too.

Anyway, onto the actual topic. Have you tried turning your bindings(less duck) in some? I remember when I first started boarding I had my front foot set at way to high of an angle and it caused me a lot of foot pain until I changed it back.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Loads of good advice, thanks!

Turns out I'll be up the mountain again this weekend so I'll definitely see if tightening less helps. I do tend to keep on ratcheting on the left foot as the day goes on; a bad habit so it seems. 

I wont get a chance to replace my boot liner but I'll surely try adjusting the bindings, going higher up the settings after a few hours if I my ankle starts complaining.

Really pleased with the range of suggestions, thanks all.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Seems like almost every time I go up, I get the same pain about 5 runs in, then I play with the liner and make it slightly looser and then tie the laces a little tighter and I'm golden the rest of the day. But if I start with the liner looser and the laces tighter, it seems like my feet move around way too much. Guess you just gotta find the perfect balance. :dunno:


----------

